# OCD Much?



## shaunnadan (28/9/15)

so just curious about the VV mod users that have possible OCD complex.

for example... can you use your mod at 34.2W or does it have to be 35W on the dot. 

do you generally have 5W increments or does it not bother you.

could also apply to the temp control users, sorry if it excluded the mech mod users, lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley (28/9/15)

Increments of 0.5 watts only!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Redeemer (28/9/15)

If I cant have it out rounded numbers, I at least try to keep a rhythm going....
22G at 8 Wraps around 2.5mm ID giving 0.22 Ohms..... Then Vape it at 42.2 Watts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

I have OCD with that, things that are skew or out of place and spelling (though I do sometimes make spelling mistakes myself in English as it is not my primary language)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/9/15)

I find Solace in the voltage, so if a coil is rated for 4.2 v and that translates to a 15.2 watts the voltage being at the rite spot keeps me from fiddling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/9/15)

Mostly yes, but it actually depends.

If I cannot read that the display is set to exactly 22W or 22.2W due to a dim display in high-intensity sunlight, then it doesn't bug me. 
The moment that I spot that the bugger does not read 22W or 22.2W depending on the mod, I have to fiddle to get it set 'right' 

Same with TC, if it's not at 220, then it's not right..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (28/9/15)

Wesley said:


> Increments of 0.5 watts only!



Same thing here lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/9/15)

my rounding works a little different. it can never be 32.2 but 32.5 is acceptable. so half numbers work. otherwise whole numbers. but not like 31.rather 32.5 then 35.or drop to 30. hmmm now looks like im just typing random numbers.lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (28/9/15)

I keep it even, 24, 26, 28 watts. Cant stand seeing my screen show 24.2 etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (28/9/15)

I most definitely have serious OCD issues. Not only will my wattages not contain fractions, but it will always be either even numbers or numbers which when multiplied by 2 ends up round numbers. But that's not just with vaping, it's with everything. My wife knows better than to turn my radio volume to 13 or 27 or something. It's 15, or 18, or 20, or 22, etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/9/15)

I'm old school.... I set voltage. I have no idea how many watts I vape at. Just keep turning it up till I find the sweet spot. #hexohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/9/15)

Buddy of mine has an istick40 with goblin mini. Every time I pick his Vape up then the wattage is at 35.4 and the voltage at 3.60. Then I set it to 35w, but then the voltage drops to 3.59. So that bothers me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Coco (28/9/15)

Guilty as charged...

VW mode = 25, 27.5, 30W - i.e. going up in 2.5W increments (with MTL coils, 10 or 12.5W)
TC mode = it bugs the living daylights out of me that I cannot set 475F and have to settle on 470F


----------



## wazarmoto (28/9/15)

I don't care what it's set on. As long as it's at that sweet spot. I'm not fussy like that.


----------



## Necris (28/9/15)

lol.im not alone


----------



## Cave Johnson (2/12/15)

I got something for you OCD guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Redeemer (2/12/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> I got something for you OCD guys
> 
> View attachment 40257



Noooo, 666 cant be a good vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## kevkev (2/12/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (2/12/15)

Strange, but I have noticed my wattage seems to increase expotentially to the amount of hansa beer I have consumed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n00b13 (2/12/15)

Palindrome much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

